

Tell HN: Introducing The Contact Protocol, what do you think? - Rabidgremlin
http://contactprotocol.org/

======
olefoo
It's short and sweet, but I would have to ask if there really needs to be a
protocol designed for this?

It doesn't help to solve the problem of deciding whether j. random http client
should or should not get my contact information, and if so what level of
contact they should get. If I meet someone on the subway, I may want to give
them asynchronous access to my attention (email or twitter) but not
synchronous (voice, txt, IM).

That would be an interesting problem that could only be solved by a protocol.
What you have currently is a spec for a weekend project that would be the base
for a reference implementation.

~~~
Rabidgremlin
I was planning on adding a recommendations section that includs some
suggestions on this. I was thinking that your contact url could carry this
"authorization" information.

For example:

<http://xyz.com/c/jack> -> would return my most public data

<http://xyz.com/c/jack/biz> -> would return my business contact info

<http://xyz.com/c/jack/cr56hj7> -> would return my most private contact data

In your example (perhaps):

<http://xyz.com/c/olefoo/async> and <http://xyz.com/c/olefoo/sync>

Or some such. It would be up to the Contact Server to provide this kind of
contact "profile" functionality and you would decide who to give which URL to.

